# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه انتقالی از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بهتر به بدتر

## ahmad 77854

سلام به همه 
دانشجوی ترم اول رشته پزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد  هستم
میخوام انتقالی بگیرم برای دانشگاه علوم پزشکی البرز
برای انتقال دائم باید چکار کنم؟ 
ایا هزینه ای هم داره یا نه؟

----------


## unlucky

میتونم بپرسم چرا  میخوای از دانشگاه بهتر انتقالی بگیری واسه بدتر ؟؟  :Yahoo (21): 

دلیلش خونوادته ؟؟
یا بد بودن دانشگاه ؟؟
بد بودن شهر ؟؟
ی توضیح بدی ممنون میشم  :Y (463):

----------


## ahmad 77854

> میتونم بپرسم چرا  میخوای از دانشگاه بهتر انتقالی بگیری واسه بدتر ؟؟ 
> 
> دلیلش خونوادته ؟؟
> یا بد بودن دانشگاه ؟؟
> بد بودن شهر ؟؟
> ی توضیح بدی ممنون میشم


نه دانشگاهش اتفاقا خوبه
ولی بخاطر خانواده میایم
7 سال ادم نابود میشه دور از خانواده 
کنار خانواده باشی تمام شرایط خوب برات فراهمه 
به همه ی کارای جانبیت هم مثل درس خواندن میرسی 
درحالیکه تو خوابگاه هیچ کار جانبی نمیشه کرد

----------


## _Fateme_

سلام وای به نظر من بمون همون مشهد بابا کرج دانشگاش داغونه 

مشهد کجا کرج کجا؟؟

تحمل کن چش رو هم بزاری ۷ سال تموم میشه به نظر من که این ریسکو نکن

----------


## _Fateme_

رتبت  چند شد؟  واینکه چرا همون اول نزدی کرج خب   ولی به نظرمن این کارو نکن چون پشیمون میشی

----------


## _Fateme_

رتبت  چند شد؟  واینکه چرا همون اول نزدی کرج خب   ولی به نظرمن این کارو نکن چون پشیمون میشی🙌

----------


## ahmad 77854

> رتبت  چند شد؟  واینکه چرا همون اول نزدی کرج خب   ولی به نظرمن این کارو نکن چون پشیمون میشی


نه اصلا پشیمونی نیست 
میدونم مشهد بهتر از کرجه 
ولی مشهد اصلا نمی تونم درس میخونه 
هم تمرکز ندارم هم دلم بعضی مواقع میگیره 
کرج برم بهتر میخونم

----------


## _Fateme_

خوب پس تصمیمتو گرفتی آره خب سخته دوری ازخانواده 

ولی فک نکنم هزینه ش زیاد شه 

فقط باید دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد موافقت کنه فک کنم که کرج موافقت کنه چون از تیپ یک داری میری مشهدو نمیدونم 

به هرحال موفق باشی

----------


## ahmad 77854

> خوب پس تصمیمتو گرفتی آره خب سخته دوری ازخانواده 
> 
> ولی فک نکنم هزینه ش زیاد شه 
> 
> فقط باید دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد موافقت کنه فک کنم که کرج موافقت کنه چون از تیپ یک داری میری مشهدو نمیدونم 
> 
> به هرحال موفق باشی������


ممنونم 
من مشکلم دوری از خانواده نیست خیلی 
مشکل اصلی امکانات کم خوابگاه نسبت به خانه است. نه میتونم برم باشگاه, نه میتونم درس خیلی خوب بخونم و نه کارای دیگه مو. 
انشاالله شما م موفق باشید

----------


## ata.beheshti

ببخشید اشتباه پست دادم

----------


## miina1997

دوست من از ساری میخواست انتقالی بگیره بیاد گرگان...ساری موافقت کرد گرگانم موافقت کرد ولی گفت باید هزینه ی بین الملل رو بده..خودشم پزشکی ترم4

----------


## Mahdi.T

تا اونجایی که من میدونم فرقی نداره از بدتر به بهتر یا از بهتر به بدتر
مهم اینه که دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد موافقت کنن
وقتی هم که موافقت شد شما دوترم به عنوان مهمان میای دانشگاه مقصد که باید پول دانشگاه پردیس رو بدی و بعدش انتقالت نهایی میشه

----------


## ahmad 77854

> ببخشید اشتباه پست دادم





> تا اونجایی که من میدونم فرقی نداره از بدتر به بهتر یا از بهتر به بدتر
> مهم اینه که دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد موافقت کنن
> وقتی هم که موافقت شد شما دوترم به عنوان مهمان میای دانشگاه مقصد که باید پول دانشگاه پردیس رو بدی و بعدش انتقالت نهایی میشه


اوووه دو ترم ؟

----------


## sunny

دانشگاه بهتر و بدتر ملاک نیس شما هر دانشگاهی بری باید پول پردیسو بدی چیزی حدود ترمی ده میلیون

----------

